# Another reason to aviod public transportation



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Bus passenger beheaded seat mate, witness says*

*CNN)* -- As horrified travelers watched, a Greyhound Canada bus passenger repeatedly stabbed and then decapitated a young man who was sitting and sleeping beside him, a witness said Thursday.

"There was a bloodcurdling scream. I was just reading my book, and all of a sudden, I heard it," Garnet Caton, who was sitting in front of the two men, said of the Wednesday night incident west of Portage la Prairie in Manitoba.

"It was like something between a dog howling and a baby crying, I guess you could say," Caton said. "I don't think it will leave me for a while."
Passengers exited the bus, and a trucker who stopped provided wrenches and crowbars to several of them so they could keep the suspect on the bus until police came, witnesses told Canadian TV.

The suspect was seized with the help of negotiators, Royal Canadian Mounted Police Sgt. Steve Colwell said.

He said no formal charges had been filed, and he declined to identify either the man in custody or the victim, who were among 34 passengers.

The was no immediate indication of what prompted the attack, Colwell said. He said he didn't know how many times the victim was stabbed. Witnesses described the weapon as a large butcher-type knife.

Caton told The Associated Press that the victim appeared to be about 19 years old and had gotten on the bus in Edmonton.

Colwell praised the "extraordinary" level-headedness and bravery of the bus driver and passengers.

"What you saw and what you experienced would shake the most seasoned police officer. And yet I'm told that each of you acted swiftly, calmly and bravely," Colwell said. "As a result, no one else was injured."

The police received a call reporting the attack at 8:30 p.m. By the time they arrived at the scene, everyone except the knife-wielder and his victim had left the bus, Colwell said. The incident ended about 1:30 a.m.
The bus was traveling along the Trans-Canada Highway from Edmonton, Alberta, to Winnipeg, Manitoba, and was about 45 minutes from its destination when the attack occurred, Greyhound spokeswoman Abby Wambaugh said in Dallas, Texas.

Caton said the victim was sleeping with his head leaning against the window when the attack happened. Caton said he shouted at the other passengers, many of whom also were sleeping, to leave.

"Everybody got off the bus. Me and a trucker that stopped and the Greyhound driver ran up to the door to maybe see if the guy was still alive or we could help or something like that," Caton said.

"And when we all got up, we saw that the guy was cutting off the guy's head. ... When he saw us, he came back to the front of the bus, told the driver to shut the door. He pressed the button and the door shut, but it didn't shut in time, and the guy was able to get his knife out and take a swipe at us," Caton said.

Caton told the AP that the attacker didn't sit near the victim when he first got on the bus, about an hour before the attack.

"He sat in the front at first; everything was normal," Caton said. "We went to the next stop, and he got off and had a smoke with another young lady there. When he got on the bus again, he came to the back near where I was sitting. He put his bags in the overhead compartment. He didn't say a word to anybody. He seemed totally normal."

Half an hour later, the attack began, Caton told the AP. "There was no rage or anything. He was like a robot, stabbing the guy."

The incident occurred on the first of two Greyhound Canada buses that were traveling together, Wambaugh said. The bus was carrying 37 passengers. As many passengers as possible among those not directly involved in the incident were transferred to the second bus, she said.
Others were taken to a hotel in Brandon, where they were met by Greyhound managers and police, Wambaugh said.

Once they are released, Greyhound will take them by bus to Winnipeg, and "we will do whatever is required to help them, and that includes counseling," she added.

Wambaugh declined to comment further.
"I don't want to compromise the investigation," she said.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/americas/07/31/canada.bus/index.html?eref=rss_topstories


----------



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm speechless. Those people on the bus got a glimpse of pure evil. I wouldn't have been shocked as much about a stabbing only, but the amount of rage and the decapitation really is another level. Let's see how this type of situation is handle by our neighbors to the north.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

It basically comes to: Avoid other people as much as possible.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

While I am not normally an advocate of intervention, I do not know if I could have restrained myself in this case. I am not sure why a group of men could not have overwhelmed one guy with a knife in the close confines of a bus.

I'm not underrating the dangers of a nutcase with a knife, but I might have accepted the possibility of being cut to help some poor guy who was innocently sleeping when this wacko decided to chop off his head.

But of course I don't live in Canada, and if I was desperate enough to take a bus in Phoenix, I'd go armed (assuming that's legal - never checked). If someone tried to go _Allah Akbar_ on a passenger, I'd just splatter his brain on the windows.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

From all I have gleaned so far, the victim was well on the way to dead before anybody knew what was happening. It would apear that there were no words or escalation of events. The sucker just pulled out his knife and started stabbing. The poor victim most likely only had a few waking moments to know he was dieing. I would have wasted the SOB if I could have gotten a clear shot after getting passed the shock of what I was seeing.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Not to belittle the atrociousness of the act. but wasn't this a weapons free zone? How did this happen?

(from greyhound policy and website)
_On Board Restrictions
For everyone's safety and comfort, Greyhound asks that customers please follow certain restrictions while on board. Federal law does not permit smoking on Greyhound buses. We have a zero tolerance for alcohol, drugs, weapons and unruly behavior_


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You'd also think beheading someone is "unruly behavior," so I guess the little rules don't always work.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> While I am not normally an advocate of intervention, I do not know if I could have restrained myself in this case. I am not sure why a group of men could not have overwhelmed one guy with a knife in the close confines of a bus.


I'm with ya there. Seems like a many versus one situation.



gmaske said:


> From all I have gleaned so far, the victim was well on the way to dead before anybody knew what was happening.


Yeah, he was probably on his way out after the first couple stabs. At least if people had come in, maybe the poor guy wouldn't have had his head chopped off and his family wouldn't have that grisly fact added to an already horrendous situation.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> You'd also think beheading someone is "unruly behavior," so I guess the little rules don't always work.


IDK Mike, maybe he was doing it calmly and rationally...
Although I think you made my point admirebly


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

That's pretty screwed up. When I lived in NYC as a kid my parents always taught me not to look other people in the face while on the bus, subway or trams. You just never knew who was riding with you in the largest city in the country (6,000,000+). And there were plenty of stories of crazy people who carried knives on the buses and would push people infront of oncoming subway cars, it wasn't unheard of.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Man viciously stabbing another man on a bus scenario... for me no gun, no intervene. Many versus one would work but based on this attacker's grossly ruthless and aggressive behavior, somebody else would probably sustain significant injuries. As much as I would sympathize for the victim, I'm looking for the nearest way out and I'll help whoever I can on the way out.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> I'm looking for the nearest way out and I'll help whoever I can on the way out.


What would be the nearest way out on a moving bus? Out a window on to the highway at 55 mph? Maybe you land OK or maybe you hit the pavement and get mowed over by the car or truck behind you. The door (again while the bus is moving)? Maybe you'll make it or maybe you'll get a knife in your back. Fortunately for everyone else involved, it seemed this guy was only intent on his one victim. If he hadn't been, who knows how many more people would have gotten hurt.

As most people know, I'm not a big fan at all of intervention. If you can get out, do it. But it seems that in an extremely enclosed moving space such as a bus, or airplane, or subway car, where escape and/evade is damn near impossible, there doesn't seem to be many options against a person hell bent on hurting multiple people; you fight and take your chances on winning or do nothing and probably die.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Todd said:


> The was no immediate indication of what prompted the attack, Colwell said.


I love how the media always tries to justify or find the motivation for a random act of murderous violence. The only correct explanation is simply that the perp was a crazy person.

Horrible story though. Not sure how I would react if I was nearby and looked up to see a crazy person suddenly stabbing someone with a butcher knife. I'd like to think I would immediately jump up and try to disable/disarm the person but in all reality I'm sure there would be at least a few seconds of slack-jawed staring while my brain struggled to comprehend what I was seeing. And a few seconds is probably all it took for the poor kid to sustain his mortal injuries.

Stay vigilant. :smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I'm leaving it at that in regards to the initial scenario, I have no desire to entertain all of the possible scenarios derived from analyzing my post.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> I'm leaving it at that in regards to the initial scenario,I have no desire to entertain all of the possible scenarios derived from analyzing my post.


I see. So basically you're not willing, or as most likely the case, able, to back up your statement that "you'd find the nearest way out" ....._....... of a moving bus; _so instead you're just not going to respond any more. Got it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Todd said:


> I see. So basically you're not willing, or as most likely the case, able, to back up your statement that "you'd find the nearest way out" ....._....... of a moving bus; _so instead you're just not going to respond any more. Got it.


Conclude to whatever you wish, I'm sticking to what I stated... _"I have no desire to entertain *all* of the possible scenarios derived from analyzing my post"_, that refers to one and all.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Crazy and insane...No that is an excuse.
I say it is pure evil.
I was involved in an event similar to that.
Walked in a house, man was cutting off his girlfriends head.
I raised my revolver and started to pull the trigger when an officer stepped in front of my gun and demanded this evil thing to drop the knife. He did. 
Seems he had done it once before and got away with it with the insanity plea. If some one had caught him the first time and put him away this lady would still be alive. I shortened the story, it had a lot more to it.
Important things were included.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I think it's extremely disturbing that no one tried to stop this guy. A bus full of people can easily overtake one person. You've got plenty of luggage on hand to block one knife to help subdue one person. Come on people, we're not talking about special tactical training procedures here... This attitude of... "wow, that really sux for him, thank god it's not happening to me...get me the hell off this bus"... is scary in itself. But, obviously that is exactly what happened.

This guy stabbed the victim repeatedly, then cut the head off...then ate part of the head. I'm sorry, but I would hope there would be at least one person that would try and help save my life if this were happening to me.

If this would have been a family member or loved one of mine, I would be pretty pissed at the attacker... But I would be equally pissed at the cowards that allowed, by not even trying to stop, this evil sick bastard to cut the head off and eat (portions of) my loved ones head.

Sorry, but that's just me... I know, I'm weird.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Really, put yourself in that situation. Most of the passengers were asleep. There is screaming...you wake up. Everyone is scrambling to the foreward or rear exit. Do you suddenly stop in the midst of the stampede (that is 18 inches wide) and assess the situation in row 14F, or do you try to remove yourself from the situation.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

bdp2000 said:


> Really, put yourself in that situation. Most of the passengers were asleep. There is screaming...you wake up. Everyone is scrambling to the foreward or rear exit. Do you suddenly stop in the midst of the stampede (that is 18 inches wide) and assess the situation in row 14F, or do you try to remove yourself from the situation.


Like I said... I'm weird, I would have tried to stop it. Do you realize how long it takes to behead someone...just using knife? I'm sorry, but there's no excuse for letting it get that far.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

seems the Canadian police are cowards as well...

So instead of entering the bus and putting about 15 rds into this maniac, A police officer did nothing and watched this guy start eating his victim? Instead of talking to dispatch giving a play by play, shouldn't he have done is damn job!

If any of you guys want to take up arms and conquer Canada, I've got a pretty good feeling it could be ours in no time...I'd say roughly 80 secs... 

Here's the latest update...



> *Police tape: Canada bus killer ate victim's flesh *
> 
> *Internal communication leaked on Internet; suspect charged in beheading*
> 
> ...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> Conclude to whatever you wish, I'm sticking to what I stated... _"I have no desire to entertain *all* of the possible scenarios derived from analyzing my post"_, that refers to one and all.


Great! Then I _*conclude*_ that a) there have been no multiple scenarios discussed, only the fact that there was a moving bus and b) you make statements and instead of backing them up, you cry "I'm taking my ball and going home!" when someone asks you to explain them.

If you post an opinion or statement, have the decency to stand by it and back it up; retract it if you can't stand by it or you realize you're wrong, or don't bother posting it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

One of the truly sad parts about this (aside from the obvious) is how the Canadians - who just stood there and let this lunatic stab, disembowel, behead and consume the victim - are being lauded as "brave." 

Maybe they were smart for fleeing, which is debatable, but they certainly didn't show an ounce of courage. If Canadians want to see real courage, they should see what their troops are doing in Helmand province, Afghanistan. Running away while a lunatic stabs an innocent man to death isn't brave.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> So instead of entering the bus and putting about 15 rds into this maniac, A police officer did nothing and watched this guy start eating his victim? Instead of talking to dispatch giving a play by play, shouldn't he have done is damn job!





Mike Barham said:


> One of the truly sad parts about this (aside from the obvious) is how the Canadians - who just stood there and let this lunatic stab, disembowl, behead and consume the victim - are being lauded as "brave."


Nothing like being praised for not doing what you're paid to do.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Todd said:


> Great! Then I _*conclude*_ that a) there have been no multiple scenarios discussed, only the fact that there was a moving bus and b) you make statements and instead of backing them up, you cry "I'm taking my ball and going home!" when someone asks you to explain them.
> 
> If you post an opinion or statement, have the decency to stand by it and back it up; retract it if you can't stand by it or you realize you're wrong, or don't bother posting it.


I previously never stated an opinion or made any statements that specifically refer to a _"moving bus"_, only you did. That is why _your_ conclusion and all of _your_ points regarding _my_ posts are invalid.

The phrase _get over yourself _ may be appropiate at this point to use here.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> I The phrase _*get over yourself* _ may be appropiate at this point to use here.


So I ask for clarification/expansion on your statement, you refuse and give me basically a "Because I've said so and I'm not discussing it any more" response, and then *you* tell* me* to get over _*myself*?_ :smt017

Whatever. I give up. Trying to get you to expand on your statement is apparently like getting* Mike B. *to switch to an XD..... impossible.


----------

